# Shrimp Po Boy - South Texas Style



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Same ol' stuff - sort of, Mama said she wanted shrimp...
"While you are at it, throw in some tater tots"


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sssssumana***** that looks good.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks mighty laurrapin!


----------

